# Ajijic or Chapala Area Health Club or Gym



## diannagailsheets (Oct 26, 2008)

I have been using Oxigen in Ajijic and heard about another one. I'm not interested in the one similar to "Curves'. A friend who is not here right now for me to talk to, belongs and it is more upscale than Oxigen. He pays $40 a month for it. Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to Expatforum.com. There are several gyms/fittness centers and clubs scattered around the Lake Chapala area. Many are not easy to find unless they are open for a session. Otherwise, the doors may be closed and there will be no sign to indicate that there is an active club there. Perhaps others will be able to provide contacts for you to widen your search.


----------

